# Kubota L245DT electrical



## calheader

Got another problem, actually two I think. I was jump
starting the tractor yesterday because I ran the battery out, off isn't completely off i think, and while I was cranking it over everything just stopped. The two lights for oil and charge went dark and the headlights/rear lights just stopped. After a minute or so of taking the negative cable off the battery the lights would come back on, then I would press in the clutch and try to turn it over and the starter would engage but all the power was immediately lost. All I could hear through this whole thing were the points clicking on the voltage regulater, at least I think it is the voltage regulator. I pulled the cover off and there is two spools of copper wire with two point connectors on either side. So I fiddled with it all day tracing wires looking for scorch marks and wiring that might have come undone and I can't find anything. So something happened in the electrical where power is not getting through. Charged the battery, checked all the grounds everything seems to be as it should, just no power. On another note, I have had this wire that comes out of the bundle on the left side of the steering wheel that goes under the gas tank to the right side where the glow plugs are and it is not connected anywhere. I can't find another wire over there to plug in to either. I think it is supposed to go to the glow plugs as they don't work either. Hence having to jump start the tractor, ran the battery down trying to start it. Hopefully this makes sense to someone and they have an idea as to what is going on. Sorry for the long post but it is always better to have the whole story than someone trying to figure it out.


----------



## Live Oak

Have you tried another battery. NOT jumping this battery. Remove this battery altogether and use ANOTHER battery. Almost sounds as if your battery has a shorted cel.


----------



## calheader

Never even thought of that. Had that same problem in the wife's car just a month or so ago. Will try that tomorrow. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## Live Oak

Be sure and post how things go. This may definitely be a big helper for others with this problem in the future.


----------



## calheader

Well, just switched out batteries and that ain't it. Darn it. This is starting to irritate me. That is why I joined the Navy. We used to spend all winter in the shop fixin stuff. Okay, now the next question is, will the voltage regulator stop the engine from crankin over? I thought the voltage regulator just switched the alternator off or in by pass mode and stopped sending electricity back to the battery. Other than changing out the voltage regulator I am tapped out. The only other thing I can think of is to go to radio shack, get a bunch of wire and connectors, get the service manual and start re-wiring the tractor. There has got to be something I am missing. Any suggestions?


----------



## al b

Sound like bad battery cables/connections to me.Also have you checked the switch? and the wires going to it . I'm thinking the switch might be on it's way out or a lose wire in the circuit. I don't think the regulator or the alternator has any thing to do with turning the starter. Good luck.


----------



## JohnmShipley

*Check your clutch switch!*

As stated besure to check all of your conections. Check your ground cable to the frame and your positive cable conections. Also I have found on my L245DT the clutch safety swith sticks and causes this problume sometimes. The one under the clutch pedal that has to be depressed in order to alow the engine to cranck.


----------



## calheader

ALRIGHT!!! Thanks go to John! Can't believe that darn little bugger had worked itself to far out. Wasn't making good contact. That was a hell of lot easier than taking everything apart like I was going to do this weekend, ha. Thanks again to everyone who helped me trouble shoot.

Forgot to thank Chief for help with the Hydraulics. They weren't working in part because the screen was clogged but also because last owner put 90w in there. Glad I spent the money and changed it out before the pump blew up. Now that would have been expensive.

Dave


----------



## JohnmShipley

*I'm Glad!*

Great i'm glad that worked!!!! May I ask what type of fluid you put in the trans?? I caled the local Kubota dealer and they recomended 90wt. So im glad you posted that befor I spent money on 21 gall. of oil!


----------



## calheader

I go to walmart and put in 32 weight shell hydraulic fluid. It runs about 45 dollars per 5 gallon bucket. I could go to SOCO and get better fluid, but for 15 dollars more, and my neighbor uses it in all of his heavy equipment. I get great power, no drop off, no bubbles and so far, no gummy stuff. I called them too after I found out what was in it and they said that I should be using UDT but that is some expensive stuff, and they are like an hour and a half from me. Also, these prices are san diego prices so they are probably way inflated!!


----------



## Live Oak

I put the Walmart Tractor/Hydraulic fluid in my L245 when I had it and it worked just fine. Costs a LOT less too. Shell manufactures most of Walmarts petroleum products for them.


----------



## calheader

just got my shop manual for the tractor. Obviously not electronic but sure to help out for future problems, like glow plugs still not working. So if anyone out there needs something looked up, I will do my best to explain what the book says or to scan it or something.


----------



## Big D

calheader said:


> Got another problem, actually two I think. I was jump
> starting the tractor yesterday because I ran the battery out, off isn't completely off i think, and while I was cranking it over everything just stopped. The two lights for oil and charge went dark and the headlights/rear lights just stopped. After a minute or so of taking the negative cable off the battery the lights would come back on, then I would press in the clutch and try to turn it over and the starter would engage but all the power was immediately lost. All I could hear through this whole thing were the points clicking on the voltage regulater, at least I think it is the voltage regulator. I pulled the cover off and there is two spools of copper wire with two point connectors on either side. So I fiddled with it all day tracing wires looking for scorch marks and wiring that might have come undone and I can't find anything. So something happened in the electrical where power is not getting through. Charged the battery, checked all the grounds everything seems to be as it should, just no power. On another note, I have had this wire that comes out of the bundle on the left side of the steering wheel that goes under the gas tank to the right side where the glow plugs are and it is not connected anywhere. I can't find another wire over there to plug in to either. I think it is supposed to go to the glow plugs as they don't work either. Hence having to jump start the tractor, ran the battery down trying to start it. Hopefully this makes sense to someone and they have an idea as to what is going on. Sorry for the long post but it is always better to have the whole story than someone trying to figure it out.


Had the exact same issue, but a different outcome to fix. My 1977 L245 was working great, then I shut down and went to restart and as soon as I turned ignition, lost all power. No lights, no nuthin. I removed the + battery cable, then reconnected, system lights came on. Turned ignition, went dead again. Did the battery cable again, system lights came back on, turned ignition opposite to heat glow plug, same thing, lost all system power. Turned out to be the ignition switch, which left an open in the electrical system that is "reset" when you disconnect power, then reconnect. We ran a "jump wire" to the bad terminal on the switch and it fixed the problem until the new switch arrived.


----------

